# Weird Goose



## teamfullbore (Mar 25, 2010)

We were hunting on Saturday morning in some really thick fog and a single goose came out of no where making no noise. this bird had both legs hanging down and looked somewhat like a commie since its feet were both hanging down. well the goose swung around and came right into the decoys and i was surprised it was a goose. well we took it down and it had two broken legs. and one of the legs had no foot on it. just a stub.









The stub was grown over with the skin, so it wasent done recently.
The bird was also not shot up at all so wondering if any of you have seen this before?


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

That is actuallly really cool to see i have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Shot a mallard like that before. My guess is a northern took it or a snapping turtle


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

it also could have been that its foot got to cold and got frost bit. later to fall off.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I've shot several ducks like that but never a goose. I think the blood supply is probably compromised during wounding and the leg just shrivels up and falls off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sickle blade or hay bind could have sawed it off too. I always run a ton of ducks through the hay bind ever year and the rare goose once in a blue moon. Some ducks live, most don't.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Sickle blade or hay bind could have sawed it off too. I always run a ton of ducks through the hay bind ever year and the rare goose once in a blue moon. Some ducks live, most don't.


Not something i'd be proud of.

I realize this happens during the farming practices during nesting season, but personally wouldn't advertise it.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Neck Collar said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sickle blade or hay bind could have sawed it off too. I always run a ton of ducks through the hay bind ever year and the rare goose once in a blue moon. Some ducks live, most don't.
> ...


i dont believe he was boasting about this at all. simply stating the facts.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How did it sound like I was boasting? SImply stating what happens. I love hunting ducks and geese as much as the next guy, but I am not going to lift the hay bind, Tunitti, Rake, baler, and the bale wagon for every duck nest and I am not going to go around geese nests with the super culter either.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Wouldn't worry about it BL it's more thn obvious Neck has never run a piece of farm equipment :-? . Don't ya know you are supposed to turn them bad boy pieces of equipment on a dime to avoid waterfowl! Better yet if there are birds in the area ya had better not farm at all :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah its hard to override the GPS sometimes!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

really? now we are bashing people again? just do what forums are made for and give people advice.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

When i was in nodak the other week i shot a Suzie ( i know my bad ) with the same thing, I didnt get any pics of it but it was a surpirse just like your goose, grown over and everything, never seen anything like it.

Nice pic though.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive seen ducks missing legs but never a goose......


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Killed a spec a couple years ago that had a stump like that. Also had a spec that had mono fishing like wrapped around, and grown into the leg right about the foot. The weird thing about that was the leg was about twice as thick as the other and the foot was kinda shriveled up.


----------

